# Kelowna To Edminton



## 903BCDragoons (4 May 2005)

Is there any one on here from kelowna goign to edminton may long weeked other then me e-mail me


----------



## ouyin2000 (4 May 2005)

now why would you be posting that in here?

maybe making an announcement in your home corps through your staff would get better results? i dont think i have seen many 903 BCDs on these forums...


----------



## Burrows (4 May 2005)

I do believe there are 2.  Proper english is appreciated here.


----------



## aesop081 (4 May 2005)

E-D-M-O-N-T-O-N

Public school system  :


----------



## Burrows (4 May 2005)

or lack there of


----------



## catalyst (6 May 2005)

903BCD who are you? I'm the air ci who hangs out and does band stuff at the corps. 

There are three of us on here - Madchicken, Jennens and myself.


----------



## 903BCDragoons (13 May 2005)

Im trp. Shannon and im from the kelowna Army cadets 903 B.C. Dragoons and i was just wondering who was all going and by the way Catalyst What is Warrent Jennens Acount Name and is madchicken mcpl Stanton. from band


----------

